# Suche RdA auf Horde Seite



## Wolowizard.Alex (8. März 2012)

Suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf Seiten der Horde.


----------



## Knâckebrot1 (8. März 2012)

hast eine pm


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

falls der server egal ist könnte ich eine anbieten Server Kult der Verdammten/ Horde


----------



## 4ragorn (9. März 2012)

Wolowizard.Alex schrieb:


> Suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf Seiten der Horde.



kann dir RdA bieten Horde auf Onyxia & Malygos, mit gear und drachenseele runs(aktueller raid) helfen,


mfg 4ragorn


----------



## Wolowizard.Alex (9. März 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Angebote.


----------

